# BLenderObjekt



## Panda9296 (9. Jun 2020)

Hi und zwar geht es darum, dass ich eine grafische App basteln möchte die ein 3D Objekt abbilden soll. Es soll sowas wie einen Kleiderschrank wiederspiegeln. Ich möchte also Schubladen integrieren und die Anzahl der Schubladen soll nach Eingabe gehen. Also wenn ich 4 Schubladen angebe soll das Objekt auch 4 Schubladen haben. 
Es ist mein ersten Projekt. Ich habe die Javagrundlagen soweit drauf und hatte für diese App Android geplant.
Da wollte ich mal fragen wie man das macht und wie ich den Körper konstruieren muss damit diese Schubladen auch angepasst werden.


----------



## TM69 (9. Jun 2020)

Geht es dir darum wie man Apps auf Android programmiert? Dann schau dir 
https://developer.android.com/guide an

geht es dir hingegen um das Model, dann Teile es in Objekte auf. Jedes Objekt beschreibt hierbei ein Substantiv. Soweit ich verstehe hast du zwei Objekte. ein Schrank und Schubladen, die untereinander eine Assoziation (Beziehung) unterhalten. Sprich ein Schrank kann n Schubladen haben.


----------



## thecain (9. Jun 2020)

Ich will dich nicht entmutigen, aber das klingt mir nach einem sehr grossen Sprung. Das ist weiter über Java Grundlagen hinaus.

Da wirst du auch viel selber forschen müssen, ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier jemand so ein Projekt aus dem Ärmel schütteln könnte. Also ich auf jeden Fall könnte es nicht.


----------



## kneitzel (9. Jun 2020)

Also die Beschreibung ist sehr vage gehalten...

Also um 3D Dinge in Android (oder java generell - das geht auch auf dem Desktop) anzuzeigen, könnte libgdx interessant für Dich sein. Das könntest Du Dir einmal ansehen.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann kann libgdx Objekte im WaveFront Format lesen. D.h. Du kannst Deine in Blender erzeugten Objekte in dem Format speichern / exportieren.

Dann musst Du schauen, was libgdx Dir so alles bietet bezüglich Anpassung der Objekte: Vergrößern / Verkleinern / stauchen / .... - ich habe damit noch nichts gemacht, daher weiss ich nicht, was da ggf. alles möglich ist....

Aber Du kannst das WaveFront Format auch jederzeit manuell handhaben. Es ist ein Text Format. Du kannst das also auch einlesen, Dinge anpassen um die Objekte so zu verändern. Aber das ist vielleicht gar nicht notwendig.

Das wären so ein paar Ansätze, die ich sehen würde und die Dir evtl. weiter helfen. Vor allem kannst Du einzelne Technologien nach und nach erlernen so dass Probleme hoffentlich nur in einem Bereich auftauchen... (Also nicht erste Android App + erste Schritte mit libgdx ...)


----------

